# Z24 Timing



## Hillbillybuddha (May 5, 2015)

I know this is a topic that's been beaten to death on multiple forums but they all seem to assume you have your head installed.
The PO changed the head gasket and said he wasn't sure if he got the timing chain back on correctly. He couldn't get the distributor to spin far enough to get it to time correctly. But the price was right so I bought it. A few weeks later it started blowing smoke. Figured I'd look at the head gasket and the timing chain. Before I pulled the head, I put it at TDC. Pulled the head and saw the gasket clean burnt through.
Took the head to the machine shop for testing. It was warped. I had them pressure test it as well. When I got the head back, it was no longer in TDC.
To add to this, while taking out the crankshaft sprocket bolt with my impact, I spun the engine.

Do here's what I've done. I think this will work but I'd really like a second opinion before I start putting things back together.

Bottom end; I don't think is that big of a deal. I think that the piston is either up or down so I just have to make sure that the first piston is at the top of it's stroke. Right?

Top End: I reinstalled the cam sprocket bolt and turned the cam until the intake valve has opened and closed but the exhaust has not yet opened. The intake cam lobe is at 5 o'clock and the exhaust cam lobe is at 7 o'clock. The "2" on the center of the gear is pointing up at 12 o'clock and the "2" on the outer rim of the gear is around 2 or 2:30.

Does this all sound about right?


----------

